# Are You Color-Blind?



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 11, 2010)

Here's a good test:

http://www.opticien-lentilles.com/daltonien_beta/new_test_daltonien.php

My score:

Estimate of color vision deficiency's probability:98%
green color deficit (deutéranopia): 10/14
green color deficit (deutéranomaly) simulation wickline: 1/7
deuteranopia indicator:63%
deuteranomaly indicator: 14%

I was zero on all the rest, meaning I am have deuteranopia but not protanopia or tritanopia.

Deuteranopia is Red/Green color deficiency:

http://www.colblindor.com/2007/04/17/deuteranopia-red-green-color-blindness/

It's the most common sort of color deficiency, especially prevalent amongst men.  I have it bad, as they say.  Based on testing, I am not just green-weak, but green-blind.  Common, but at times a bother.

How about you?


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 11, 2010)

i'm not. But in elementary school my grade six music teacher was red/green color blind.


----------



## Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

Whatever this means.   Estimate of color vision deficiency's probability:17%
normal answers: 28/31
Your answer is randomly: 0/24
no similar proposal: 3/7
green color deficit (deutéranopia): 0/16
green color deficit (deutéranomaly) simulation wickline: 0/7
red color deficit (protanopia): 0/12
red color deficit (protanomaly) simulation wickline: 0/7
blue color deficit (tritanopia): 0/12
blue color deficit (tritanomaly) simulation wickline: 0/7


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 11, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> Whatever this means.   Estimate of color vision deficiency's probability:17%
> normal answers: 28/31
> Your answer is randomly: 0/24
> no similar proposal: 3/7
> ...



Sounds like you could potentially have some form of color-vision defect, but not the three major ones.  You had trouble with the ones where you were asked to guess what color the blocks were (so did I).  Could also be that your monitor doesn't accurately reproduce the colors, which is also common.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 11, 2010)

My answers were all "exact", but I knew I have no type of color blindness. My Sifu is color blind and so was a former boss of mine.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 11, 2010)

Estimate of color vision deficiency's probability:0%

normal answers: 31/31

Your answer is randomly: 0/24

no similar proposal: 0/7

green color deficit (deutéranopia): 0/19

green color deficit (deutéranomaly) simulation wickline: 0/7

red color deficit (protanopia): 0/15

red color deficit (protanomaly) simulation wickline: 0/7

blue color deficit (tritanopia): 0/15

blue color deficit (tritanomaly) simulation wickline: 0/7

deuteranopia indicator:0%

deuteranomaly indicator: 0%

protanopia indicator: 0%

protanomaly indicator: 0%

tritanopia indicator: 0%

tritanomaly indicator: 0%  
I don't have any color deficiency, but to work in MI for LE you can't


----------



## Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Sounds like you could potentially have some form of color-vision defect, but not the three major ones. You had trouble with the ones where you were asked to guess what color the blocks were (so did I). Could also be that your monitor doesn't accurately reproduce the colors, which is also common.


I can see all 8 dude colors:  red, yellow, green, blue, brown, black, orange and purple.  

If it didn't come in the original 8 color crayon pack, it's a girl color.  Since I'm not a girl, it shouldn't be any surprise at all that I have trouble distinguishing lavendar from violet (or other such nonsense!)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 11, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> I can see all 8 dude colors:  red, yellow, green, blue, brown, black, orange and purple.
> 
> If it didn't come in the original 8 color crayon pack, it's a girl color.  Since I'm not a girl, it shouldn't be any surprise at all that I have trouble distinguishing lavendar from violet (or other such nonsense!)



You rock. :asian:


----------

